#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Groot feest, 750 man!

## jop

Het is al een tijdje geleden, maar ik heb de foto's nu pas en ben er toch wel een beetje trots op, dus post ik ze ff.
De sinterklaasdisco van het heerbeeck in best, er waren meer dan 750 man gekomen. De zaal zat prop-vol. Na aanleiding van dit feest is ook het kranten artiekel geschreven wat ik al eerder gepost heb.
nou, hier wat foto's.











greetz Jop

----------


## jop

wat hing/stond er:

licht:
-4x variscan, waarvan 1 kapot (gehuurt)
-2x Clubscan
-2x mushroom
-2x wildmoon
-1x shark
-1x gobobeam
-1x 1500 stobo
-stuk of 20 parren verdeeld over de zaal
-2x cheap 700w rookdoos

geluid
-Axis source geluidssysteem, 4x18" bas en 2x top (gehuurd)
-Celestion pro road geluidssysteem 2xdubbel15" bas en 2x dubbel 15" top gestuurd door 2x dynacord s1200
Het geluid was goed, echter wel de hele avond rond de 0db gedraaid.

-en nog 6 meter trus met lifters


en dit alles tegen de zeer lage prijs van 280 euro (we kregen 300)

greetz jop

----------


## jop

oja, en nog een bellenblaasmachine midden in de zaal.

Greetz

----------


## nicovwijk

> citaat:en dit alles tegen de zeer lage prijs van 280 euro (we kregen 300)



Hoe kun je een feest voor 750 man, voor 280 euro aannemen.
En zat de huurprijs van de scans er bij, of zijn die niet meegerekend?

Het ziet er igg wel mooi uit!



Groeten Nico

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

ziet er netjes uit, maaruuh ik zet het er niet neer voor  280.

Klonk het een beetje met de axis set naast je eigen set?

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## B-there

Ziet er netjes uit ja.
Maar ik had die prijs ook wat hoger gemaakt hoor.
Gewoon veel te weinig, voor dat al dat spul.
Daar had je wat mij betreft zo'n 350/400 euro voor mogen vragen.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maja, ik ken de situatie niet.

Grz!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

B

----------


## DJ.T

Voortaan een foto maken voordat je rook de zaal in spuit, ik zie nou echt bijna niks en die foto van die 2 dames, die kan je net zo goed weglaten want die zijn zo lelijk als maar kan.
Die mogen van mij een pistool dragen.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Is DJ.T aan zijn populariteit aan het werken? Pfff...

Even over die prijs...




> citaat: Daar had je wat mij betreft zo'n 350/400 euro voor mogen vragen



Zat zelf aan minimaal een eurootje of 600 te denken... Denk dat je bij ons zo'n 800 euroos kwijt was geweest voor een disco met 750 man en bewegend licht...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ach ja, ik heb ook wel eens zo'n feestje gedaan: voor niks nakkes nada, en dat doen we dit jaar gewoon over, weer gratuit... alles voor het goeie doel he <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Zolang je er niet van hoeft te eten hoef je ook niet veel te verdienen he, baas boven baas noemen ze dat. Voor prijzen van 500+ moet je toch ook meer kunnen verwachten dan een disco van enthousiaste jongens die een paar spullen in de garage hebben liggen. Niks op de show trouwens hoor, t ziet er leuk uit!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ja daar ben ik het mee eens, de jongens zijn erg enthousiast en willen graag.  :Smile: 

Maar ondertussen is de prijs ver onder de maat <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>, sterker nog, zoals de meeste concullegae al laten weten, kan het gewoon niet <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>. 
Tevens denk ik niet, dat de heren ooit van ARBO, belasting, etc etc etc gehoord hebben. <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nogmaals, heren, ik hoop echt dat jullie een leuke avond gehad hebben en met jullie jullie publiek, maar, die prijs, die kan dus echt niet ! Zeker niet voor zo'n show, of je nu reclame krijgt hierdoor of niet........<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## LJ Max

hey jop,

leuke foto's <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
mooi show(tje) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
wist aleen niet dat jullie *2*  mushrooms hadden en *2* wildmoons en een shark ... maar verder erg mooi, zie je binnenkort wel weer  :Smile:  ach, en die prijs ... ik vindt het goed ! als je een leuke avond hebt gehad en je heb nog winst, dan is het allemaal <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## DJ Pim

280 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!
T#FES ZEG! Da's nou marktverzieken, newbies!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## FiëstaLj

wat zijn dat voor statieven ?

hangt die truss niet door ??

heb je onzichtbare safety's gebruikt ??



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> 280 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> T#FES ZEG! Da's nou marktverzieken, newbies!
> 
> Greetz,
> DJ Pim
> 
> Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)



wie is er hier nou een newbie, he pim ....
jij bent degene die zijn spiegelbol met puntspot verhuurd !!
en je zielige 10'' skytec boxies
kijk eerst naar je eigen, voordat je kritiek geeft !!!

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:280 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> T#FES ZEG! Da's nou marktverzieken, newbies!



Tja,bij ons in de buurt werkt iedereen rond die prijs voor zo'n installatie...

----------


## Snix

Tja je kunt het ook eens van de andere kant zien.....
Zei KUNNEN het doen voor die prijs, er zijn vele die dat inderdaad alleen al als kosten hebben. 
Verder zie ik dat niet alleen de truss doorhangt maar ook het dak dus is dit weer de zoveelste vertekening in een foto waar iemand om begint te zeuren. En dan die safety's (ik ben daar helemaal voor dat moet ik je zeggen)... heeft iemand al een keer er aan gedacht dat een stapel boxen ook om kan pleuren???
Buiten die schoonheidsfoutjes om lijkt het mij een goed verzorgd feest waar volgens mij de bezoekers wel pret hebben gehad.


Shit happens, but we like to party

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Boxen die ompleuren ? Die hoor je dan vast te zetten met bijvoorbeeld strepps. 
En als er iemand zegt dat hij een klus voor dat bedrag kan uitvoeren... nee begrijpen doe ik het absoluut niet. Vermoeden dat er of zwart gewerkt wordt, of totaal zonder de wetgeving qua veiligheid in acht nemend wel ja !

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> 280 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> T#FES ZEG! Da's nou marktverzieken, newbies!
> 
> Greetz,
> DJ Pim
> 
> Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)



Uhm Pim, 

als ik jouw website goed lees, dan bied jij shows aan in een basis opstelling vanaf 50 euro, met sneeuwmachine 70 euro. DAT noem ik nog eens markt verzieken !
Leuk hoor voorwaarden, maar ik zie nergens dat deze gedeponeerd zijn bij de arrondisementsbank in jouw regio. 
Hou je er rekening mee, dat deze voorwaarden dan ook NIET geldig zijn. 

Dames en heren even voor de duidelijkheid. 

Ik gun iedereen zijn hobby en zijn plezier. maar Entertainment is wel degelijk iets waar we goed over moeten nadenken, zeker wat veiligheid en tarieven betreft. Tevens bestaat er altijd nog zoiets als veiligheid, minimumloon, BTW afdracht, etc etc etc.

Zal blij zijn wanneer de Belastingdienst, ARBO Sena en Buma Stemra zodadelijk scherper gaan controleren en schoonvegen (Zuid Holland is inmiddels al heftig aan de beurt kan ik je vertellen !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Snix

> citaat:
> Boxen die ompleuren ? Die hoor je dan vast te zetten met bijvoorbeeld strepps.



Ik ben niet dom. Ik wilde alleen even aangeven dat ik daar niemand over hoor en dat het zo kan gebeuren. Gelukkig nog nooit bij eigen installaties maar vaak genoeg gehoord.

Maar ach,

Shit happens, but we like to party

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Vermoeden dat er of zwart gewerkt wordt



ik weet het wel zeker...zoals de meeste van die soorten feesten in het zwart zijn

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> ...zoals de meeste van die soorten feesten in het zwart zijn



Dresscode: Black  :Big Grin:

----------


## bewap

Mooie show, maar ik zou de volgende keer iets meer vragen...

----------


## johan L.

leuk dat jullie dat redden voor dat geld,

alleen dames fotograferen moet je nog wel leren  :Smile:  dit is dus niet echt PINO  :Smile: 


Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik vind 'echt niet PINO' toch toepasselijker <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Leuk feestje geweest zo te zien, misschien idd van te voren wat meer foto's maken.

----------


## jop

Een beetje late reactie, mrja. Die dames tja, ik heb gewoon alle foto's ff snel gelinkt, en daar zaten die *** ook tussen.

En de prijs, normaal zouden we ook veel meer vragen voor zo'n show, alleen deze school waar tim (mijn compagnon) op zit, huren andere jaren een of andere 'oude' vent met 4 parren en een stroob in, die geen goeie muziek draaide. Normaal komen er ook niet meer dan 300 brugwuppen opdagen. Nu is tim naar de organisatie gegaan, en heeft gevraagt of ze niet interesse hadden in ons, en zij dachten, waarom ook niet. Het mocht alleen niet te veel kosten. Dus wij vanalles regelen, we hadden 150,- begroot voor het geluid, alleen voor dat zelfde geld kon ik bij robert (ook bekend op forum) voor datzelfde geld er ook nog scans + contr. bij krijgen. Het vervoer heeft ons ook niks gekost, we hadden gratis een citybox tot onze besdchikking, en de chaufeur (pappie) deed het voor nix. We mogen hem nu zo vaak lenen als we willen, das wel handig.

De zaal was goed te doen met de axis en ceslestion zo tegen de 0 db, alleen de geluidskwaliteit van die axis viel me wel tegen, ik merkte geen verschil tussen de axis en de celestion, terwijl die axis behoorlijk duuder is.

Over de safeties....... alleen de 6 scan hadden ze, da andere meuk was extra getaped.

Greetz Jop

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

ZUCHT

Maar dan nog, je zojuist gevoerde verweer is geen antwoord op de fouten die er gemaakt zijn . Zowel technisch als prijsbewust. 
Je hebt hier zelf kunnen lezen in het forum hoe en wat....

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## dj_lucv

Hij heeft al wel iets 'bekend':




> citaat:Over de safeties....... alleen de 6 scan hadden ze, da andere meuk was extra getaped.



Het schijnt zo te zijn dat tape niet helemaal geschikt is om zowel voor primaire ophanging te dienen, voor secundaire dus ook niet..

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> Het schijnt zo te zijn ..........



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het schijnt zo te zijn ? 
Het schijnt zo te zijn, dat dit soort mensen door overgroot deel van de overige forum leden als Kwakjeszalvers en Beunhazen aangewezen worden, die ondanks hun ethousiasme de markt aardig verzieken. 

Ja, en helaas is daar dan geen ruimte voor om aan algehele veiligheid, ARBo, BTW etc etc etc te denken, 

<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Het schijnt zo te zijn .......... 
> ...



ach, wat zit je nu allemaal te zeuren !

die jongen hebbene en leuke avond gehad, en alles is goed afgelopen !
oke, ze kunenn volgende keer safety's (ect.) gebruiken, maar over het algemeen is er nix verkeerds met de disco <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## FiëstaLj

en als ze nou iemand dood maken met een scan die omlaag komt zeilen....

hun ouders zijn verantwoordelijk ofzo ???

kunnen die wel es een HELE hoge schadeclaim aan hun broek krijgen !

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: en als ze nou iemand dood maken met een scan die omlaag komt zeilen....



 



> citaat:alleen de 6 scan hadden ze, da andere meuk was extra getaped



 :Smile:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat bedoel ik dus....

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> en als ze nou iemand dood maken met een scan die omlaag komt zeilen....
> hun ouders zijn verantwoordelijk ofzo ???
> kunnen die wel es een HELE hoge schadeclaim aan hun broek krijgen !



Tja, dat is een voorbeeld, Immers, bij wet ben je verantwoordelijk voor de daden van je kind totdat hij/zij 21 is. 
Dus ja, ga maar vast rekenen....

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## speakerfreak

ja jullie hebben allemaal  gelijk, maar bekijk de kans is dat er zon ding valt, als alles zorgvuldig is vastgemaakt...
en, jaaaa in theorie zou het totaal niet kunnen, maar een lamp van een paar kilo die je lekker vast taped, zit echt wel vast hoor, ja het hoort zo niet hoor mij dat dus ook niet zeggen.

OW OW nu zullen we het krijgen, de opmerkingen hierover<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## FiëstaLj

beetje scan weegt een kilo of ?? 
10 ? 15 ??
schiet mij maar lek...

maar ik hang ze ook niet aan tape !!!

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Dat mensen überhaubt nog proberen om het goed te praten <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>Een scan borgen en vast hangen met tape.........

Enig idee, met wat voor kracht een scan van 10 kg (normaal 100 Newton) heeft op het moment dat hij uit je truss valt van 1 meter hoogte ? Das toch echt geen 100 Newton meer....
En zelfs een voorwerp dat met 100 Newton in je nek valt, is vaak al dodelijk, wil jij dat op je geweten hebben &gt;? Indien dat bewezen word bij een ongeval ( en zo stom zijn ze nou ook weer niet als dat sommige posters je hier doen geloven....) Kunnen ze je wel iets van dood door schuld of iets dergelijks in de schoenen schuiven, dus ja, 
nee ik overdrijf niet, maar sommige mensen, nemen alles niet zo nauw, en ik denk dat dat juist wel zou moeten ...<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## impactdj

> citaat:
> Dat mensen überhaubt nog proberen om het goed te praten <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>Een scan borgen en vast hangen met tape.........
> 
> Enig idee, met wat voor kracht een scan van 10 kg (normaal 100 Newton) heeft op het moment dat hij uit je truss valt van 1 meter hoogte ? Das toch echt geen 100 Newton meer....
> En zelfs een voorwerp dat met 100 Newton in je nek valt, is vaak al dodelijk, wil jij dat op je geweten hebben &gt;? Indien dat bewezen word bij een ongeval ( en zo stom zijn ze nou ook weer niet als dat sommige posters je hier doen geloven....) Kunnen ze je wel iets van dood door schuld of iets dergelijks in de schoenen schuiven, dus ja, 
> nee ik overdrijf niet, maar sommige mensen, nemen alles niet zo nauw, en ik denk dat dat juist wel zou moeten ...<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
> cheers,



Hallo!!! Er staat dat hij de scans met safet's had beveiligd en wat andere spotjes extra had gezekerd met tape. Dat wil dus gewoon zeggen dat hij bij deze spots geen secundaire bevestiging had en bij de scans wel juist gehandeld heeft.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi, 

daar kunnen we lang en kort over lullen maar :

Tape is GEEN safety en mag dus ook niet als dusdanig gebruikt worden. ! Zie oa verhaal schadevergoeding etc indien het fout gaat. 
Tape is bedacht om dingen vast te plakken, NIET om te borgen, 
sorry als ik daar zo saai en strak over ben, maar HALLO, het gaat om algehele veiligheid van je gasten. en dat safe je nu eenmaal NIET met tape. 

Daarom is dan ook eigenlijk de zaak, dat er geen beunhazen zouden mogen zijn, of de beunhaas moet rekening gaan houden met safeties en dergelijke. Maar als ze dat correct zouden doen, gaan ze het opeens in de portemonee voelen, en rekenen ze geen beunhaasprijzen meer !

Punt uit !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## DJHanSieV

> citaat:
> Dat mensen überhaubt nog proberen om het goed te praten <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>Een scan borgen en vast hangen met tape.........
> 
> Enig idee, met wat voor kracht een scan van 10 kg (normaal 100 Newton) heeft op het moment dat hij uit je truss valt van 1 meter hoogte ? Das toch echt geen 100 Newton meer....
> En zelfs een voorwerp dat met 100 Newton in je nek valt, is vaak al dodelijk, wil jij dat op je geweten hebben &gt;? Indien dat bewezen word bij een ongeval ( en zo stom zijn ze nou ook weer niet als dat sommige posters je hier doen geloven....) Kunnen ze je wel iets van dood door schuld of iets dergelijks in de schoenen schuiven, dus ja, 
> nee ik overdrijf niet, maar sommige mensen, nemen alles niet zo nauw, en ik denk dat dat juist wel zou moeten ...<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
> cheers,
> 
> DeeJ
> ...



Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo  :Smile: 

En ik leef nog!!  :Smile: 

HanSie

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo 
> 
> En ik leef nog!!



En we zijn er nog fier op ook!!!  
<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>


PS : modje, dit is idd een ONE-LINER, maar ik zou echt niet weten hoe hier anders op te reageren! Ik had hier eigenlijk nog veel liever een heel hoop niet lieve dingen gezet...Mijn excuses...

De niet zo vriendelijke en niet gemeende groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Daarom is dan ook eigenlijk de zaak, dat er geen beunhazen zouden mogen zijn, of de beunhaas moet rekening gaan houden met safeties en dergelijke. Maar als ze dat correct zouden doen, gaan ze het opeens in de portemonee voelen, en rekenen ze geen beunhaasprijzen meer !



Hierbij ff dit:

Ik vind het gewoonweg schandalig dat wij DEZELFDE prijs MOETEN tellen als iemand die NIET de nodige veiligheidsmaatregelen treft... 
Moesten we de prijs tellen die we zouden moeten aanrekenen om onze investeringen in veiligheid terug te verdienen... tja, dan blijft er voor ons niet veel werk meer over...

JAMMER dat diegene die veiligheid op kop stellen moeten boeten door de PRUTSERS die veel lagere prijzen kunnen aanrekenen doordat hun investeringen (veiligheid) miniemer zijn...
DAT IS PAS EEN EXTREME MANIER VAN MARKTVERZIEKERS...
En zo lopen er hier blijkbaar een hele hoop rond!

Wel... het is misschien hard gezegd, maar ik hoop dat er snel doorgedreven controles in de sector gebeuren zodat die PRUTSERS zeer snel van de markt verdwijnen...

Door niet te investeren in veiligheid doen jullie aan broodroof voor diegene die het wel doen! En daar moet DRINGEND een einde aan worden gesteld!

Ik kan zeggen dat wij al verschillende producties hebben mislopen doordat we te duur waren (door veiligheidsmaatregelen) en op vele offertes onze prijs hebben moeten verlagen om er nog binnen te halen... Sorry maar dat maakt me echt RAZEND kwaad!
Verlies maken we hierdoor gelukkig nog niet, maar draaien op een minimale winstmarge door die redenen is ook niet alles...

Dit moest er ff uit!


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

En zoals men misschien wel logisch denkend kan begrijpen sluit ik me dan ook volledig bij de woorden van Tom aan !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja, ik sluit me er ook bij aan 

maar wat doe je er aan ?? niemand controleert erop... 
(eigenlijk zou de zaalverhuurder zo slim moeten zijn om installaties te controleren op enige veiligheid....)

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Dave

Eigenlijk zouden fabrikanten bij hun producten al aan veiligheid moeten denken. Lever een spot of moving-head met safety en gekeurde klem. Als je een auto koopt zit de gordel er toch ook al in? Zou toch een bak zijn als je die later nog moet installeren. Zoiets heb ik met licht eigenlijk ook.
En zaalverhuurders zijn ook niet de beste. Heb wel eens een stuk vierkanttruss met 4 MH's eraan aan 2 simpele karabijnhaken zien hangen, en de eigenaar had het ding er zelf neergehangen.
Ik ben bang dat dat gepruts blijft zolang er prutsers zijn, wat je ook aan regels en methodes bedenkt.

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Eigenlijk zouden fabrikanten bij hun producten al aan veiligheid moeten denken. Lever een spot of moving-head met safety en gekeurde klem. Als je een auto koopt zit de gordel er toch ook al in?



Daar ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens!

Grz!

B

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> (eigenlijk zou de zaalverhuurder zo slim moeten zijn om installaties te controleren op enige veiligheid....)



Helaas hebben zaaleigenaren er vaak geen kaas van gegeten. 

Daarentegen, als JIJ met een show een zaal binnenkomt, hoor jij ook op de hoogte te zijn wat de veiligheid van je eigen show betreft, dat is jouw zaak en niet die van de eigenaar. Immers, als er wat fout gaat, zal ten eerste de eigenaar worden aagesproken en die spreekt jouw aan. Immers het zijn jouw materialen. 

Zelfde als een zaal geen of te weinig nooduitgangen heeft, zal de eigenaar worden aangesproken en niet diegene die per ongeluk de kaars om liet vallen waardoor de gordijnen in de brand vlogen. 

Ik noem maar een zijstraat. 

Als je een show draait, ben je ZELF verantwoordelijk !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Tja, dat is een voorbeeld, Immers, bij wet ben je verantwoordelijk voor de daden van je kind totdat hij/zij 21 is.



is het niet 18????

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...  



> citaat:
> Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo 
> 
> En ik leef nog!!



zo,zo.....grote jongen...


Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ja zou eventueel kunnen, maar ik heb begrepen, dat ondankds dat je op je 18de voor de wet volwassen bent, je ouders of voogd , toch tot je 21ste voor je verantwoordelijk zijn !



cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## T-Nuzz

Stel voor dat we die discussie even buitenwege gaan laten. En het over de technische kanten blijven hebben. Wil best een verhaal afsteken over letselschade, met arresten, wetgeving en de hele handel, maar dat lijkt me niet echt nodig. Het is in ieder geval geen 21. Veel hangt ook af van de persoon. Hetzelfde geldt bij het strafrecht. Iemand van 16 kan onder het volwassenenstrafrecht vallen, en iemand van 21 onder het jeugdstrafrecht. Onder omstandigheden kan zeker ook de zaalhouder/organisatie worden aangesproken voor jouw geklungel.

Even over het"'marktverziekers"'-verhaal: Wie brengt zijn fiets met en lekke band nog naar de fietsenmaker voor reparatie? Wie belt er een echte schilder om ff een kastje lakken? Of belt er iemand een electricien voor het aanleggen van een extra stopcontact? En doen jullie dat nooit voor vrienden/familie?



T-Nuzz

Let the music play

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tuurlijk doe ik wel eens wat voor vrienden, misschien soms wel eens te veel, maar dat neemt het feit niet weg, dat er TE VEEL aangemodderd wordt door een stel amateurs en daarmee de markt verzieken. 

Men kan nog zulke leuke excuses verzinnen etc etc, maar de kern van het verhaal is en blijft, dat de meeste ( 99 procent) van de beunhazen het NIET nauw nemen met de veiligheid. 

Wat nouw als je door een stomme fout, bijv, je scan vasttapen met gaffa, in de nek van je buurman terecht komt

Lekkere vriendendienst is dat zeg !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo



maare kweet het niet, zoieso al lijk je er behoorlijk trots op te zijn, en ten 2de, als jij een truss met dat eraan, ehmmm40/50 kilo ofso? ff op je krijgt, dan lig je dus echt wel in het ziekehuis mja dat je leeft fijn voor jou, toch liever leven zonder nek/rug letsel.

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## T-Nuzz

> citaat:Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo



Er zijn twee mogelijkheden: 1) Je lult 2) je lult nog harder
Een lege truss op je nek/rug is al voldoende om je gefixeerd op een wervelplank richting ziekenhuis te vervoeren!!

T-Nuzz

Let the music play

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Ach, ik heb eens een hele truss opgevangen met mijn nek/rug, met daar aanhangende 8 Par 56, 4 Moonflowers, een Scan en een Strobo



Hallo HanSie,
- Van hoe hoog kwam ie?
- Bleef de andere kant wel op het statief (of PA?) liggen?
- Wie had het (zo stom) neergelegd / gemonteerd?
- Kon je niet meer wegstappen?
- Kan ik een van jouw overdreven grote aantal beschermengelen overnemen?
Om je grootste stomheden te vertellen is al een ander topic gestart! <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Let's break things better*

----------


## jop

Wat een gezeur allemaal zeg.
1 De Alles hing stevig, waar geen safeties waren was tape
2 het enige wat gewond zou raken als er iets naar beneden keilde was ons discomeubel, want de trus hing niet boven het publiek.
3 als er iets gevaarlijk is, zijn het wel die newbies met hun skytec statiefjes. Die flikkeren al inelkaar met 5 kilo in het midden.
4 De prijs die wij op het heerbeeck rekende was een uitzondering. Normaal vragen wij voor een sjow met de 2,4kw Celestion, 8par, 2scan en wat andere lichtmeuk 200 euro. Dan zijn we toch geen marktverziekers? We zijn nog maar 15. De drive-in is onze hobby, we lopen nu al zat opdrachten mis omdat we "teveel" vragen.

Jop

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> Wat een gezeur allemaal zeg.
> 1 De Alles hing stevig, waar geen safeties waren was tape
> 2 het enige wat gewond zou raken als er iets naar beneden keilde was ons discomeubel, want de trus hing niet boven het publiek.
> 3 als er iets gevaarlijk is, zijn het wel die newbies met hun skytec statiefjes. Die flikkeren al inelkaar met 5 kilo in het midden.
> 4 De prijs die wij op het heerbeeck rekende was een uitzondering. Normaal vragen wij voor een sjow met de 2,4kw Celestion, 8par, 2scan en wat andere lichtmeuk 200 euro. Dan zijn we toch geen marktverziekers? We zijn nog maar 15.
> 
> Jop



zo mag ik het horen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

die zogenaamde 'profs' blijven er maar opingaan ....
oke, ze hadden geen safety's, volgende keer beter !
dan hebben we wee riets te verbeteren
maar het ziet er toch leuk uit ! en ik vindt de prijs nog erg leuk, zoals jop zegt, ze zijn tenslotte pas 15 !

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## speakerfreak

dat wel, maar echt normaal is 200 euro ook nie, ja kben zelf ook.... en ik vraag ook veelste weinig, maar voor wat jij opnoemt is 200 euro natuurlijk ook veel te weinig he

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> 4 De prijs die wij op het heerbeeck rekende was een uitzondering. Normaal vragen wij voor een sjow met de 2,4kw Celestion, 8par, 2scan en wat andere lichtmeuk 200 euro. Dan zijn we toch geen marktverziekers? We zijn nog maar 15. De drive-in is onze hobby, we lopen nu al zat opdrachten mis omdat we "teveel" vragen.
> 
> Jop



Inclusief draaien, bouwen/breken, vervoer?! Stel dat het feest 6 uur duurde incl. een uur bouwen/breken en 2 man dan zit je toch al gauw aan ongeveer 350 euro inclusief. Als je btw afdraagt dan.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 3 als er iets gevaarlijk is, zijn het wel die newbies met hun skytec statiefjes. Die flikkeren al inelkaar met 5 kilo in het midden.



Hallo Job,
heb je daar ervaring mee of bewijzen van? Dat zijn nou het soort zaken die nuttig zijn om mensen (=dus ook newbies!!!) voor te waarschuwen...
en uhhhhhhh 
als je pas 15 bent en nu al geen newbie meer bent? 
Hoe oud/jong was je toen je hiermee begon? 
en had je soms toen wel een skytekkie?  :Smile: 

*Let's break things better*

----------


## dennis_1983

sorry dat ik misschien wat overdreven reageer hoor,
maar jullie moeten is flink op je bek gaan.
en dan wel jullie en niet je publiek.
je kan wel denke dat zoveel mensen het doen en er nooit wat gebeurt, maar als t gebeurt dan zijn er problemen hoor 
verder ziet er al best netjes uit op 15jarige leeftijd

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Volgens mij moet Dennis het eerst een GOED doorlezen, voordat hij reageerd...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

nog 1 klein dingetje voor degenen die denken dat je door een safety te kopen al failliet gaat: zo'n ding kost nog geen 10 euro en je hebt er 100x minder (forum)gezeik mee (het gezeik is meestal wel terecht maar de dingen worden hier meestal wel erg vaak aangehaald, en daar kan ik me mateloos aan irriteren, ook worden die dingen vaak 10x terug gehaalt door degenen die zelf ook geen safety's gebruiken)

Daarbij: alles wat omhoog gaat KAN ook weer 'n keer naar beneden komen. Wat ik bijv. ook nog vaak zie is dat men vleugelmoertjes gebruikt om een G-haak aan een fixture te bevestigen. Om het risco van vallen te voorkomen kun je ook een borgmoer gebruiken, kost nix meer. (zie het maar als een tipje)

Verder: voor 15jarige ziet het er echt wel netjes uit, en al doende leert men. Ik denk dat niemand hier meteen toen ie begon al 3á400 euro vroeg voor z'n show dus..............

(ik heb op m'n 15e ook vaak zat onder de prijs staan te draaien)

Overigens, denk ik niet dat de echte profi's hier last van zullen hebben. Als die school meer wil investeren gaan ze wel naar een profi bedrijf, hier in de regio zitten ook genoeg van die disco boeren die voor  200 een complete show neer zetten, ik heb daar dus geen last van, als ze kwalitijd en afwerking willen weten de klanten echt wel waar ze moeten zijn.

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## speakerfreak

goed je hebt gelijk, met dat je eigenlijk gewoon safetys moet hebben, Maar bijna 25 piek voor zon ding, toch aardig wat lampen, en als je 15 bent zoals, ik ja.... heb je niet weer ff 100 euro voor die dingen.
jaja zal er wel weer gezegd worden begin dan geen drive in show, maarja

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

nee dat zeg ik niet, maar, als je zoals jij zegt wel geld hebt voor aardig wat lampen dan mogen de safety's toch ook geen probleem zijn?

Ik zeg echt niet dat je meteen alle 4bar's moet gaan voorzien van safety maar toch zeker wel de effecten, die zitten nl. maar met 1haak vast en komen dus eerder naar beneden als een 4bar (die kunnen evt. later nog wel als je er wel geld voor hebt).

En wat betreft de tape: zet er maar eens 15min een 1000wat par op, ik denk niet dat je tape dan nog heel erg vast zit! (dus dat is ook niet al te veilig)

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat: Ik zeg echt niet dat je meteen alle 4bar's moet gaan voorzien van safety maar toch zeker wel de effecten, die zitten nl. maar met 1haak vast en komen dus eerder naar beneden als een 4bar (die kunnen evt. later nog wel als je er wel geld voor hebt).



Waarom zou je een 4-bar niet vast moeten zetten? Sowieso als je met safeties begint, doe het dan goed en doe alles. De parren zitten wel aan 2 haken vast, maar het zou ook kunnen dat er een par van de bar lazert en dus de bar zelf blijft hangen. Zet daarom gewoon alles vast met safeties!!

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## speakerfreak

ja halllllllo, en hoe wil je dat weer ff kennen betalen, dan zou je eigenlijk ook de filter frames moet vast zetten, voor dat er 1 naar beneden komt zeilen, nou 8parren +frames, 3 effecten +strobo, en vast wel nog wat dingetjes, nou dan zit je aan de 200 euro....

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Joost van Ens

> citaat: goed je hebt gelijk, met dat je eigenlijk gewoon safetys moet hebben, Maar bijna 25 piek voor zon ding,



Koop jij je safety's bij de zilversmid of zo. 

Of ben je de enige die goedgekeurde musketons of harpsluitingen gebruikt.

Een normale safety (let wel met vaak ondeugdelijke musketon) kostte in het gulden tijdperk afhankelijk van de lengte gemiddeld 10 gulden. En ja ik moest ook even slikken toen ik er destijds meteen maar 100 haalde. Maar wat zo'n ding nu kost weet ik niet precies. (specificeer de faktuur nooit maar zal zo eens gaan kijken) ik gok dat het met een euro of zeven wel op zal houden.

groeten

----------


## Joost van Ens

En ja hoor, na ff zoeken in de boekhouding kom ik tegen dat ik op 20 augustus 2002 heb betaald voor 5 safety's light duty 50cm 14,69 en voor 5 safety's heavy duty 75 cm 18,66. Dat is dus gemmiddeld per safety 14,69+18,66=33,35/10= € 3,34 ex b.t.w. maakt € 3,97 inclusief.
Ik zat wat aan de hoge kant met mijn gok dus, maar zelfs als je geen goede kortingsafspraken met je dealer hebt, moet het nog wel onder de € 7,00 incl. te doen zijn. dus nogmaals vanwaar die € 25,00

groeten

----------


## speakerfreak

geen 25 euro, bijna 25 GULDEN, omdat een post voor  mij werd gezegd dat die dingen 10 euro zijn.....

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hallo, 

we blijven afdwalen van het feit waar het nu eigenlijk over gaat : 

ALGEHELE VEILIGHEID !

Opvallende noemer is dat zwartwerkers, oftewel de meeste beunhazen gewoon ONVEILIG en ONVERANTWOORD werken. 

Zouden ze dat wel doen, zou er al meteen minder kritiek zijn over wat een safety nou eigenlijk kost. Al zou dit 25 EURO per safety zijn en je hebt er 100 nodig. WAT DAN NOG ? 

Feit blijft, dat wanneer een niet geborgde scan, of par, of wat dan nog, naar beneden komt zetten en deze lichamelijke schade toebrengt aan een aanwezige, de installateur van de betreffende installatie verantwoordelijk is. (en dat kan oplopen tot in de miljoenen !!!)

Of je nou beunhaas bent of niet !
Als je beunhaas bent, heb je hier geen verzekering voor, immers, zou je dat wel hebben, dan heb je de kosten van je verzekering doorberekend naar de shows die je draait, evenals de kosten van safeties ed. En zouden de kosten die je berekend aan je klanten niet zo laag zijn. 

NOG EEN KEER DUS, voor diegene die nog niet goed kunnen lezen en daarna mag de MOD van mij dit topic sluiten. 

Een show moet ten alle tijden veilig uitgeveord worden, dat ben je niet alleen aan je klanten verplicht, maar ook aan de branche waarin je werkzaam bent, Immers als je als beunhaas, maar ook als geregistreerde entertainer aan het werk, en er gaat wat verkeerd, dan krijgt onze branche(waarin het met de economie van hedendaag toch al wat minder gaat) uiteraard weer de schuld.

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat: Waarom zou je een 4-bar niet vast moeten zetten? Sowieso als je met safeties begint, doe het dan goed en doe alles. De parren zitten wel aan 2 haken vast, maar het zou ook kunnen dat er een par van de bar lazert en dus de bar zelf blijft hangen. Zet daarom gewoon alles vast met safeties!!



Ik zet er neer als je begint met safety's en je hebt niet genoeg geld om alles van safetys te voorzien dat je dan het beste eerst de effecten kunt doen. ik heb *NERGENS* staan dat je je 4-bars niet moet vastzetten. *LEES EERST!*

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat: Waarom zou je een 4-bar niet vast moeten zetten? Sowieso als je met safeties begint, doe het dan goed en doe alles. De parren zitten wel aan 2 haken vast, maar het zou ook kunnen dat er een par van de bar lazert en dus de bar zelf blijft hangen. Zet daarom gewoon alles vast met safeties!!



Ik zet er neer als je begint met safety's en je hebt niet genoeg geld om alles van safetys te voorzien dat je dan het beste eerst de effecten kunt doen. ik heb *NERGENS* staan dat je je 4-bars niet moet vastzetten. *LEES EERST!*

to DJ.T.: We zitten hier nu toch op het foto forum dus post maar 'ns ff een foto met JOUW 4bar waar alle parren los zijn voorzien van een safety aan de bar zelf!

MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> dat je eigenlijk gewoon safetys moet hebben, maar bijna 25 piek voor zon ding..



als je je met die lampen net zo laat afzetten als met die safety's dan is het geen wonder dat je geen geld meer (over) hebt.
€ 25,- voor een safety is onzinnig veel. Het lijkt potdomme wel wijn die 3 keer over de kop gaat!
1m (6x19+twk) staalkabel van 4mm dik met twee talurit- of nicopress-geklemde lussen, mag niet veel meer kosten dan € 5,00 en een WLL-330kg harpsluitinkje daarbij voor pakweg € 3,00 brengt mij op niet veel meer dan € 8,00 / stuk. 
Eerst nog eens wat beter leren "shoppen". En vergeet die stomme musketons-zonder-borging maar meteen, want daar krijg je toch nooit een certificaat bij! 

En of je nou 15 of 50 bent dat maakt toch geen f*ck voor de verantwoording voor de veiligheid. 
HH, alleen is het zo dat als er wat mis gaat jij niet de klos bent, maar jouw ouders..... qua WA-aansprakelijkheid!
*Let's break things better*

----------


## PHsound

Kan wat ik doe/deed.

Gewoon deal maken dat je de safety er bij krijgt.?

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Daarbij: alles wat omhoog gaat KAN ook weer 'n keer naar beneden komen. Wat ik bijv. ook nog vaak zie is dat men vleugelmoertjes gebruikt om een G-haak aan een fixture te bevestigen. Om het risco van vallen te voorkomen kun je ook een borgmoer gebruiken, kost nix meer. (zie het maar als een tipje)



Wat ook helpt is eerst een bout in plaats van de vleugelmoer en daaropvast een vleugelmoer vastgedraait, dat laat ook niet makkelijk los.



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## axs

Mag ik mijn eigen woorden hier NOG EENS terug aanghalen??? Het is ECHT wel nodig!!!





> citaat:
> 
> Door niet te investeren in veiligheid doen jullie aan broodroof voor diegene die het wel doen! En daar moet DRINGEND een einde aan worden gesteld!



Voor meer uitleg hierover, lees enkele postings terug in deze topic!


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## jop

Dus jij meent dat jij dat jij je brood niet kunt verdienen omdat mensen met een kleiner budget geen safeties kopen? 

Ik draai eens in de 2 weken, ik verdien 90 euro op een avond. Vraag ik meer, dan komen we niet meer aan de bak. Dat ook mede door huiskamerdj's, maar vooral door mijn leefdheid, en omdat ik daardoor nog te jong ben om een eigen officieel bedrijf te hebben. Ik kan niet eens een contract met klanten afsluiten, omdat ik nog minderjarig ben, en geen contract kan ondertekenen
Noem me geen prutser of newbie, ik kom niet aan zetten met dap, alles is bij ons gecased, alle kabels zijn tasker-neutrix, en ik geef ook veel geld uit aan de afwerking (belettering, shirts ed.) 

Als ik op mijn leefdheid bij de c1000 vakken ga vullen, vierdien ik 3 euro per uur. Ik weet niet wat een gemiddeld iemand van 24 verdient, maar dat is volgens mij wel meer.
Als ik nou naar de c1000 ga, die momenteel op zoek zijn naar vakkenvullers, en zeg dat ik wel wil komen werken voor 30 euro per uur. Dan nemen ze mij dus niet aan!

Jop


PS: We hebben ondertussen een 5-tal safeties aangeschaft.

----------


## ralph

ik noem je wel een prutser!
Iedereen die weet dat hij gevaarlijke dingen doet en bewust een risico neemt en deskundig advies naast zich neerlegt en mensen onnodig in gevaar brengt noem ik (minimaal..) een prutser!

De suggesties worden je aan de hand gedaan, kost niet veel, maar dan werk je netjes en veilig.
Jij bent zuiniger op je spullen (flightcases!!) dan op je gasten...

ALs het bij jou naar beneden komt zetten, en dat gebeurt een keer als je zo blijft denken/werken, dan kijkt iedereen ineens heel anders tegen veilig werken aan.
darom: krijg je eigen meuk op je dak, wel hard graag!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Dus jij meent dat jij dat jij je brood niet kunt verdienen omdat mensen met een kleiner budget geen safeties kopen



Heb ik helemaal niet beweert!
Je moet mijn VOLLEDIG bericht (enkele postings terug) eens lezen... dan weet je wat ik bedoel. Ik heb het er nog speciaal bijvermeld!!!
Je trekt nu dus iets volledig uit zijn context!


[quote]citaat:
Noem me geen prutser of newbie, ik kom niet aan zetten met dap, alles is bij ons gecased, alle kabels zijn tasker-neutrix, en ik geef ook veel geld uit aan de afwerking (belettering, shirts ed.) 




> PS: We hebben ondertussen een 5-tal safeties aangeschaft.



Waarom meer geld uitgeven aan belettering, shirt,... dan aan safeties?
Je moet wel je prioriteiten leren stellen!

En ja, je zal nu wel reageren als volgt : Daarmee kunnen we ons 'kenbaar' maken aan de mensen waardoor we meer klussen binnenhalen en dus wat meer kunnen verdienen... in dat geld kunnen we dan steken in safeties...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:En ja, je zal nu wel reageren als volgt : Daarmee kunnen we ons 'kenbaar' maken aan de mensen waardoor we meer klussen binnenhalen en dus wat meer kunnen verdienen... in dat geld kunnen we dan steken in safeties...



of de mensen het naar hun zin maken...dan maakt het niet uit sta je in je blote reet....zeker voor hobby-isten...safety first...shirts en dergelijke, komen van zelf...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

MOD, 

mag dit onderwerp gesloten worden ?Ik denk dat de mening duidelijk is !

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

rinus en andere, deze discussie hebben we hier al zo vaak gevoerd, maar ik ben bang dat het toch geen zak helpt.

Helaas moet ik maar zeggen dat wie niet wil horen maar moet voelen.

Ik mag het misschien niet zeggen en daarom denk ik het gewoon hard op, en stiekem hoop ik dat degene die de veiligheidsnormen in de wind slaan er zelf last van hebben en niet hun klanten en/of publiek. (m.a.w. als er iets naar beneden komt dat ze het zelf op hun dak krijgen).

Ik loop me hier weer mateloos te irriteren dat er mensen zijn die altijd maar weer een smoesje verzinnen om onder de veiligheidsnormen uit te komen. Als je geld hebt voor een statief heb je dat ook voor een safety, heb je dat niet dan zet je je flowertjes toch gewoon zolang op de grond schuin omhoog gericht (omhoog vallen doen ze nl. niet).

Als ik hier zo lees krijg ik echt het idee dat de meeste alleen maar intressant lopen te doen maar eigenlijk helemaal niet weten waar ze het over hebben (degenen die dat wel weten hoeven zich dus niet aangesproken te voelen).

Verder weten de echte profi's echt wel dat ze van de huiskamer dj's echt geen concurentie hebben (degene die dat wel denkt moet nog maar FF DJ voor z'n naam zetten).

Het bovenstaande hoeft niemand persoonlijk op te nemen, maar ik moest het wel FF kwijt.


MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## jop

> citaat:
> Wat een gezeur allemaal zeg.
> 1 De Alles hing stevig, waar geen safeties waren was tape
> 2 het enige wat gewond zou raken als er iets naar beneden keilde was ons discomeubel, want de trus hing niet boven het publiek.
> 3 als er iets gevaarlijk is, zijn het wel die newbies met hun skytec statiefjes. Die flikkeren al inelkaar met 5 kilo in het midden.
> 4 De prijs die wij op het heerbeeck rekende was een uitzondering. Normaal vragen wij voor een sjow met de 2,4kw Celestion, 8par, 2scan en wat andere lichtmeuk 200 euro. Dan zijn we toch geen marktverziekers? We zijn nog maar 15. De drive-in is onze hobby, we lopen nu al zat opdrachten mis omdat we "teveel" vragen.
> 
> Jop

----------


## jop

Verder moet ik zeggen dat jullie wel gelijk hebben wat betreft de safeties. En... we hebben er nu genoeg voor alle trusmeuk.
We hebben er eigenlijk nooit zo veel aandacht aan besteed, omdat ik nou nooit heb gehad van: dat is nou echt leip.  En onder de trus lopen nooit mensen. Eigenlijk zouden fabrikanten er gewoon zo'n kabeltje bij moeten leveren.

Jop

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> rinus en andere, deze discussie hebben we hier al zo vaak gevoerd, maar ik ben bang dat het toch geen zak helpt.
> 
> Helaas moet ik maar zeggen dat wie niet wil horen maar moet voelen.
> 
> Ik mag het misschien niet zeggen en daarom denk ik het gewoon hard op, en stiekem hoop ik dat degene die de veiligheidsnormen in de wind slaan er zelf last van hebben en niet hun klanten en/of publiek. (m.a.w. als er iets naar beneden komt dat ze het zelf op hun dak krijgen).
> 
> Ik loop me hier weer mateloos te irriteren dat er mensen zijn die altijd maar weer een smoesje verzinnen om onder de veiligheidsnormen uit te komen. Als je geld hebt voor een statief heb je dat ook voor een safety, heb je dat niet dan zet je je flowertjes toch gewoon zolang op de grond schuin omhoog gericht (omhoog vallen doen ze nl. niet).
> 
> Als ik hier zo lees krijg ik echt het idee dat de meeste alleen maar intressant lopen te doen maar eigenlijk helemaal niet weten waar ze het over hebben (degenen die dat wel weten hoeven zich dus niet aangesproken te voelen).



Willem, in wat je hierboven schrijft kan ik me volledig vinden... maar het volgende...





> citaat:
> Verder weten de echte profi's echt wel dat ze van de huiskamer dj's echt geen concurentie hebben (degene die dat wel denkt moet nog maar FF DJ voor z'n naam zetten).



Je hebt gelijk dat we niet direct schrik moeten hebben van de huiskamer DJ die eens enkele verjaardagsfeestjes en trouwpartijen doet...
Maar die huiskamer DJ wil ook af en toe wel eens met iets groters uitpakkken...

Zou het eigenlijk zo willen omschrijven...
De kleine drive-ins die absoluut een grote show willen doen zorgen ervoor dat de markt kapot gaat.
De kleine drive-ins beginnen grotere projecten aan te nemen waarvoor zij materiaal dienen bij te huren om dat aan te kunnen. Dat materiaal 'gebruiken' zij uiteindelijk ONDER DE PRIJS verder in hun eigen show.  
Als je een show doet voor 300 en je dient voor 200 materiaal (bv truss) in te huren dan doen je echt wel aan BROODROOF voor de firma's die wel dat materiaal zitten hebben en daar investeringen moeten mee terugverdienen.
Op die manier doen zij producties die normaal voor die firma's zijn die daar het materiaal voor hebben.  Die firma's moeten dan zo lage prijzen hanteren om nog te kunnen opboksen tegen de prijzen van zulke personen om dezelfde party te voorzien van het nodige materiaal.


Die kleine drive-ins denken echt als volgt :
1) ah een showtje : laten we er 300 voor vragen
2) Lampen hebben we zelf wel en wat effecten ook
3) Ah ja, Piet heeft ook nog wat effecten en een rookdoos, laten we die maar erbij vragen, kost ons dan toch niks
4) oeps, hebben geen truss, en dat staat wel cool...
5) Telefoontje naar verhuurfirma X voor enkele meters truss
6) Dat kost ons 200
7) We vragen Jan, Piet, Karel, Jef en die komen allemaal wel graag eens helpen opbouwen en afbreken...
8) Stroomverdeling? Bwah, papa heeft nog wel wat verlengkabels liggen
9) *Veiligheid?* Bwah neen, ons overkomt toch niks, zullen dat wel ff vasttapen... en die safety's kosten toch handevol geld die we beter in een nieuw effect/CD-speler/... steken.
10) Och die prijs van 300 daar kunnen we wel uit
11) Hebben we weer 100 voor gehad en we hebben fun gehad, kunnen we weer een nieuw effect voor kopen...

Als wij nu als professioneel verhuurbedrijf voor dezelfde party een prijs zouden moeten maken dienen wij WEL personeelskosten, setprijzen (die stukken goedkoper zijn dan losse verhuur) en *veiligheidsvoorzieningen* door te rekenen.  
Daardoor kunnen wij dezelfde set niet plaatsen aan die prijs en stapt de klant ove

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatie kleine drive-ins denken echt als volgt :
> 1) ah een showtje : laten we er 300 voor vragen
> 2) Lampen hebben we zelf wel en wat effecten ook
> 3) Ah ja, Piet heeft ook nog wat effecten en een rookdoos, laten we die maar erbij vragen, kost ons dan toch niks
> 4) oeps, hebben geen truss, en dat staat wel cool...
> 5) Telefoontje naar verhuurfirma X voor enkele meters truss
> 6) Dat kost ons 200
> 7) We vragen Jan, Piet, Karel, Jef en die komen allemaal wel graag eens helpen opbouwen en afbreken...
> 8) Stroomverdeling? Bwah, papa heeft nog wel wat verlengkabels liggen
> ...



Ik denk dat iedereen zo wel begonnen is,niet? Of heb jij plots gezegd:ik ga nu voor 20000 materiaal kopen en ga fuiven beginnen te draaien?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Ik heb m'n bedrijf idd. nu iets meer dan 2jaar.

Met wat je zegt over de Would-Be's kan ik het gedeeltelijk vinden nl.:

-Ik werk bijna alleen maar voor boekings-kantoren, aangezien die mensen zelden of nooit met onze zogenaamde huiskamer dj's in zee gaan heb ik er dus weinig last van (boekings kantoor begint nl. zelf ook te twijfelen als je voor  300 aankomt met movingheats, truss, 3man personeel en DJ).

-Waar ik op het moment het meeste werk in heb is het wegzetten van DJ setjes voor Bekende Feest DJ's. Dat zijn setjes die weg gaan voor die  300 excl. BTW, DJ en KM Vergoeding. De klant krijgt dan: 2x4bar par56 DJ setje met Dateq en Denon, Sneeuw en een Dynacord Geluidssetje. Bouwtijd: 30min! (daarbij is de prijs dus wel afgesproken omdat het hier om meerdere shows gaat en dus niet over 1enkele keer). Een boekings kantoor wil gewoon zeker weten dat het goed is en wil daar ook best wel wat meer voor betalen (de heren DJ's draaien gewoon om als er bijv. DAP staat).

Misschien dat ik er dus om bovenstaande redene zo tegenaan kijk,


MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatie kleine drive-ins denken echt als volgt :
> 1) ah een showtje : laten we er 300 voor vragen
> ...



Davy...

Dat is toch ook niet mijn punt?????????
Zo werkt het idd NIET, je bouwt je eigen zaak zelf uit... en je begint idd klein.


Het gaat mij erom dat er geld wordt geïnvesteerd op de verkeerde manier... 
bv : waarom kan er wel geld gestoken worden in bv een nieuwe CD-speler (terwijl de huidige nog voldoet) en waarom kan dat geld NIET gestoken worden in veiligheid??? Er worden geen prioriteiten gesteld.

Nu wordt er (en daarvoor zijn de verhuurbedrijven er ook, no problem) materiaal bijgehuurd. 
Maar er wordt niet stilgestaan met het feit dat, als een verhuurbedrijf dat materiaal zelf gaat zetten zij:

1) personeel dienen te betalen
2) de nodige veiligheidsvoorzieningen treffen
3) rekenig houden met de afschrijftermijn van het materiaal
4) andere kosten ook aanrekenen

De 'huiskamer-DJ'  kan wat zetten aan een veel lagere prijs aangezien hij
- zelf wel nog wat lampen, effecten, etc heeft die hij er toch zomaar in die carré hangt zonder de werkelijke kosten door te rekenen? 
- Dan die show nog kan laten opbouwen door Jan, Piet en Jef die dat voor de fun wel ff komen doen?
- toch denkt dat er hem niks kan overkomen en daardoor veiligheidsvoorzieningen achterwege laat

Hierdoor wordt er onder de prijs gewerkt en dient een verhuurfirma ook zijn prijzen te laten zakken, terwijl wij wel oa investeren in de nodige veiligheidsvoorzieningen... en die kosten niet echt kunnen doorrekenen in de losse verhuur maar wel in totaalsets...


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Sjuul

Ik gok dat er binnekort een slotje op zit <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Sjuul, niet zo zeuren...

Er zit namelijk best een groot punt in dit verhaal..
Ik ben namelijk ook al aardig wat jaartjes bezig als hobbyist. Sinds kort al onderneming doorgestart. Maar, ik krijg vaak te horen dat het toch wel erg duur is allemaal. 

Al die hobbyisten zitten VER onder de prijs omdat ze een aantal kosten missen. 

Investeren ging bij mij altijd erg snel TOTDAT ik;
- Een bestelbus & aanhanger moest kopen,
- deze moest verzekeren, 
- evenals een transportverzekering, opslagverzekering en aansprakelijkheidsverzekering, 
- ik de auto ook jaarlijks moet laten keuren en onderhouden,
- ZELF de diesel betaal,
- gewoonweg geen stalling vind voor eeen schappelijke prijs, 
- mijn mensen ook geld willen ontvangen (wat logisch is), 
- investeer in zaken welke de klant NIET ZIET (veiligheid, kwaliteit),
- belasting betaal, 
- enz. enz. enz.

Allemaal zaken waar die hobbyisten niet mee te maken hebben, terwijl ze met hun meuk bijna even groot LIJKEN als mij, en inderdaar gewoon klanten mee wegpikken. 

Ik ben dus geen GROOT bedrijf maar een "klein"schalige drive-in-show.

----------


## jop

wat moet ik dan vragen voor een show met 2,4 kw geluid celestion. (Heeft 2e hands 3000 euro gekost, nieuw over de 6,5) Een berg lichteffecten ,2 scanetjes en 4 meter trus. Een zaal met 300 man lukt aardig. 

Wat moet zoiets dan kosten?

-=Me Was Here=-

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Heeft 2e hands 3000 euro gekost, nieuw over de 6,5



dat maakt de klant natuurlijk niet uit, of jij daar nou met een setvan 50 pleurootjes staat of een set va 50000 pleurootjes, als ze maar tevreden zijn, hard genoeg qua volume, afwerking, enz.


Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Niek...

Heb het verhaal nu helemaal gelezen (pfoei...)...-)

Het onderscheid in prijs, kwaliteit, veiligheid, professionaliteit & duurzaamheid tussen pro's en amateurs/beginners zal altijd blijven bestaan. Dat zij feesten toebedeeld krijgen welke voorheen professioneel door anderen verzorgd werden staat buiten kijf. 

Maar...op het moment dat de amateur, welke voor de schandalige prijs van *90 euro* draaide, grote kostenposten voor zijn drive-in-show-to-be zal moeten maken (het lijstje zoals Reemski die aanhaalde) is hij snel uitgekakt voor 90 euro. Een fatsoenlijke berekening van die lijst zal al een minimale kostprijs van € 300 ,- ex. BTW aan het licht brengen! 

Op dit punt komt de ommekeer. Klanten verwachten de hobby drive-in van 90 euro te kunnen boeken, maar de prijs is helaas flink over de kop! Of de klant boekt een andere amateur, of kan voor hetzelfde nieuwe bedrag de pro inhuren. 

Natuurlijk snap ook ik dat deze situatie erg zwart-wit is. Geen enkele amateur zal plotsklaps veel aanschaffen en daarbij dezelfde prioriteiten leggen als de pro (bijv. het safeties verhaal). Daarbij zijn er nog de ervaren jongens met verstand van zaken, welke er een normale baan bij naast hebben. Dus dezelfde kwaliteit maar bijvoorbeeld geen personeelskosten...

Moraal van het verhaal: amateurs zijn er en zullen er ook blijven. Maar uiteindelijk zal de klant inzien dat kwaliteit een prijskaartje heeft, en dat hij/zij daarbij uiteindelijk toch weer bij de pro moet zijn. Alleen lullig dat de grens de laatste jaren verlegd is -)

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## jop

Even voor de duidelijkheid: Wij rekenen nu 200,- voor een avond, 90 euro is wat ik daar nog van over houd. Als we trouwens geboekt worden via een ander bedrijf dat allerlei evenementen verzorgd, verdienen we 300,- en kunnen we ook gewoon een btw-bon uitschrijven. Dit komt echter 5 keer in het jaar voor, bij wat grotere personeelsfeesten, omdat bv een buurtvereniging dit gewoon niet kan betalen.

En over de prijs die je moet rekenen, ik neem aan dat je de prijs bepaald door wat het gekost heeft. (ong. 6000 bij elkaar)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wij rekenen nu 200,- voor een avond, 90 euro is wat ik daar nog van over houd.



En nu we toch allemaal alweer helemaal OFF_TOPIC zijn, mag ik mijn duit ook wel in dat zakje doen!
'wij rekenen'. 
Dat is natuurlijk wel een beetje de vraag... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. 
Kun je wel rekenen? Je bedoelt ... je vraagt € 200,0, en die krijg je ook! Sterker nog mensen die niks vragen hebben het nog drukker! De vraag is of je dat dan werk mag noemen...? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Je investeert € 6000,= (incl. of excl. flightcases, kabels connectors enzovoorts). Daarvan is de economische vuistregel om een dagprijs van tenminste 1%, maar beter 3-5% te rekenen (= voor ALLEEN het MATERIAAL, = afhankelijk van onderhoudskosten, afschrijving en technische verouderingen). 
Dan zit ik al op € 60 - € 300. 
En misschien wil je ook nog iets vergoed zien voor het feit dat je die rommel neerzet bedient en weer opruimt. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Laten we zeggen € 15,00/uur bruto (~schamel jeugdloon,<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> maar je zult alles wel "buiten 'slands schatkist om" doen) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En dan met twee (?) man komen en alles (!?) binnen 5 uur kunnen waar maken?; is minimaal weer € 150,00. 
Muziek koop je natuurlijk niet maar wordt 'gratis' gedownload, 
en de CD die je zelf brand kost ook niks, noch de computer waar het op gebeurt, of valt jouw muziek toevallig altijd van de vrachtwagen, Buma/Stemra? =nooit van gehoord!, reserves opbouwen voor investeringen/tegenvallers?, 
belasting? oh nee daar deden we niet aan! 
En wat kost dan de afschrijving op die bakfiets <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, want kennelijk doen jullie niet aan het berekenen van transportkosten? Of wordt de klant  dus in feitelijke zin gesubsidieerd door Pa? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Jullie krijgen er niks voor vergoed. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik zit al minimaal aan € 210,00 en meer realistisch aan € 450 excl transport.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Jij vangt € 200,00 en zegt dat je daar ook nog eens € 90,00 overhoud. Ik stem op je als minister van financien, maar dan wel graag in Bananistan! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Heb je soms bij Enron of Worldcom gestudeerd? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Solliciteer eens bij Getronics, daar zitten ze te springen om een goochelaar met de poen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
*Let's fake things better*

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Als we trouwens geboekt worden via een ander bedrijf dat allerlei evenementen verzorgd, verdienen we 300,- en kunnen we ook gewoon een btw-bon uitschrijven. Dit komt echter 5 keer in het jaar voor...



Dus je hebt een BTW nummer e.d., maar schrijft wel *5x*per jaar een bon uit, terwijl je dus veel meer feesten verzorgd? Een BTW bon hoort naar iedereen gestuurd te worden (particulier of bedrijf), dat is nou juist de achterliggende belastinggedachte...Zal de belastingdienst leuk vinden!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatus je hebt een BTW nummer e.d., maar schrijft wel 5xper jaar een bon uit, terwijl je dus veel meer feesten verzorgd



Zoals (bijna) iedereen...

----------


## Niek...

Ooh ja?

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## pauluzzz

Haha 3 maanden geleden personeelsfeestje gehad bij de Belastingdienst. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Of ik ook zonder bon werkte, want daar had de personeelsvereniging nietzoveel aan...<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> bij de Belastingdienst. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Of ik ook zonder bon werkte, want daar had de personeelsvereniging nietzoveel aan...<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>



Pauluzzzzzzzzzzie,
dus de koppeling van de bestanden geld alleen voor Jan Lul, maar de Dienst zelf vormt een uitzondering! "This is Holland, man!"

*Let's break things better*

----------


## Marc

Hey Rinus jouw bericht van 15/02/2003 :  00:06:34 <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>
't was weer lekker laat (vroeg) geworden zeker.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Hey Rinus jouw bericht van 15/02/2003 :  00:06:34 <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 't was weer lekker laat (vroeg) geworden zeker.



De regel is pakweg 02:00 a 02:30 en de uitzonderingen 04:30! <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>door mijn vrouw!
En ik ben niet bepaald een ochtendmens, nooit geweest.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> Dat is niet zo erg in dit vak.
Maar heb helemaal niks tegen een siesta! Da's minder handig!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
*Let's break things better*

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatus je hebt een BTW nummer e.d., maar schrijft wel 5xper jaar een bon uit, terwijl je dus veel meer feesten verzorgd
> 			
> ...



Even een kleine aanvulling op deze toffe doch wat langdradige thread.

Als je als particulier (lees : hobby DJ/band) op "een besloten feest voor huiselijke kring" (lees : bruiloft/verjaardag/jubileum) draait. Dan heb je gewoon geen belasting en BTW. Heus.
de massa in beunhaas DJ/bands HOEVEN dus zelden bonnen uit te schrijven. Omdat ze meestal op feesten werken waar de overheid dat niet verplicht. Buma&stemra is trouwens voor de zaal/organisatie en niet voor de DJ.

OH ironie,
de mooie situatie komt dus dat veel beginnende DJ's beginnen einde basisonderwijs op hun school te draaien. En als ze daar geld voor krijgen eigenlijk de belastingmolen inmoeten.
Terwijl als ze enkele jaren later een beetje behoorlijke show hebben opgebouwd en geregeld de bruiloften en partijen doen daar mee kunnen stoppen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Overigens als je een keer zwaar onderhandelend een tweedehands setje van een prof verhuurbedrijf opkoopt. (die bedrijven zijn goed in klagen maar zij dumpen wel die amateurmarkt vol met goede tweedehands spullen waarvan ze zélf later de concurrentie ontvangen) En een goede deal maakt met een buurthuis/jeugdsoos in de buurt "voor opslag en alle bruiloften/verjaardagen die er in dat zaaltje langskomen", dan kun jij met 200 per avond als 15-jarige ook verantwoord goed bijverdienen. 

Oftewel. "zoek de zon op allemaal" <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

lekker belangrijk!

----------

